# Lait maternel



## Pernety (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et merci d'avance pour vos messages,

Je garde une petite depuis la rentrée et la maman n'a pas réussi à la sevrer. Donc elle continue l'allaitement le matin et je pense aussi le soir . Elle m'a apporté une boîte de lait en poudre mais la petite n'en veut pas. Elle n'est pas non plus habituée au biberon.
Celle ci a un ans maintenant donc elle a acheté des yaourts pour bébé.
Et un jour elle m'a dit je fais des yaourts avec mon lait. Et depuis elle m'apporte des yaourts pour la petite fait avec son lait.
Avez vous eu ce cas ? Pour ma part je me pose la question de l'hygiène, j'en ai parlé à l'assistante sociale de ma PMI qui m'a dit si la petite n'est pas malade pas de problème. Pour le moment non. Mais ce n'est pas appétissant avec la prisure ils ont une consistance bizarre.
Difficile de dire quelque chose aux parents.
Certaines fois ils le prennent mal.


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

Et bien comme toute à l'heure à propos d'un autre post. La maman veut comme ça, fournit des yaourts dégueux mais qui plaisant à sa fille.
Moi perso ça ne m'empêche pas de dormir. Je lui propose, elle les mange. C'est très bien.
La maman n'a pas cru bon de sevrer sa fille avant le début de l'accueil, je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est moi qui devrais en assumer les conséquences.
Ma belle-fille allaitait. Mais 1 mois avant le début de l'accueil, elle tirait son lait pour le mettre dans un biberon et que ce soit papa qui donne le bib. Que l'enfant comprenne que le lait ça pouvait être au sein de maman, ou au biberon par quelqu'un d'autre et ça s'est très bien passé.
Ma belle-fille m'apportait chaque jour du lait tiré dans un biberon en verre qui me servait aux bibs de la journée...
Puis vers 18 mois on est passé au lait en poudre... et impeccable aussi.


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Novembre 2022)

Voilà Nanou votre belle-fille a été très intelligente de pratiquer ainsi et le papa n'était pas mis de côté !!!


----------



## Griselda (16 Novembre 2022)

a un an en journée elle n'est de toute façon plus censée avoir besoin de lait mais une alimentation variée, prise à la cuillère par exemple. donc pourquoi s'embetter avec un bib et du lait dont elle ne eut pas. Donnons lui purée, compote, yaourt en journée et le lait de maman matin et soir et tout ira bien.
et même si le yaourt t'a l'air degeu, si bébé le mange et n'est pas malade tout va bien.


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Novembre 2022)

Pas de souci pour les yaourts au lait maternel. Le lait maternel "au naturel" a lui aussi un aspect particulier qui peut en écoeurer certains. La maman peut aussi préparer des flans avec son lait et de l'agar agar. Je ne vois rien à redire. Cela évite la galère de la prise au biberon souvent rencontrée lors du passage du sein au biberon. Et le papa peut lui aussi nourrir son enfant.


----------



## bidulle (16 Novembre 2022)

en quoi l'hygiène serait un problème ?

du lait c'est du lait peu importe d'ou il vient, la maman doit certainement laver tous ses contenants


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Novembre 2022)

On peu faire plein de chose avec du lait maternel , des yaourt , des purées , en mettre dans le bain ....pour ma part rien de choquant 

Normalement a 1 an elle doit manger des purées , des compotes , yaourt .... Elle n est plus a 100 % au bib


----------



## MeliMelo (16 Novembre 2022)

Moi ça ne me dérangerait pas, si elle aime ça c'est le principal. Et elle devrait être diversifiée à cet âge, donc même si elle rechigne le yaourt, elle se rattrapera au sein avec maman le matin et le soir, pas de panique ^^


----------



## incognito (17 Novembre 2022)

petite puce a des flans de lait maternel, aucun souci : la maman me les amène, me donne la date de fabrication, ils sont dans des lots de deux petits pots avec couleur différente (ce qui m'aide pour noter la date comme pour le lait)

à côté de ça, elle mange super bien des morceaux et tout son repas depuis ses 8 mois !


----------

